# Intriguing Little Watch Arrived Today



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Postie arrived with this Fero transparent 15 Jewel manual wind. Know nothing about this brand but don't think it was in the mega bucks bracket but none the less quite a nice little piece.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats unusual i've not seen one like that before , it looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

andyclient said:


> Thats unusual i've not seen one like that before , it looks nice :thumbup:


Cheers Andy. My thoughts entirely. Anyhow the rain has held of so a couple of better shots in the daylight.



















Very little info about Fero on the web. So anyone with any info I would be grateful to hear from you.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

What a nice change to see an unusual watch! Quite taken by it, but can't add anything. Is it gold or plated?

Mike


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

dobra said:


> What a nice change to see an unusual watch! Quite taken by it, but can't add anything. Is it gold or plated?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike thank you. Just GP. with a little wear. but as you say still an unusual concept for its time.

Steve


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Quite an unusual watch. I like it! It's just sort of right for some strange reason.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Fero was a trade mark by Fero & Cie. from La Chaux-de-Fonds, but also from Feldmann & Cie. (=Fero Watch) from Wolfwil (also switzerland).

Andreas


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Fero was a trade mark by Fero & Cie. from La Chaux-de-Fonds, but also from Feldmann & Cie. (=Fero Watch) from Wolfwil (also switzerland).
> 
> Andreas


Andreas yet again some great info. I have bookmarked your website. Many Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

what a lovely watch-when you have examined it ,worn it and decided its not for you- please let me know!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

A bit reminiscent of the Quinting (but it's quartz). (Vendor image from the Quinting site)


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I have aFerro but like yourself can find very little info on them, not as nice as yours but does workwell










Kev


----------

